# Bolt or AR guy?



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

What kind of hunter are you? 

Sitting in a blind I prefer the bolt action. So I have a very nice bolt action 30-06 with a 3X9 on it and it can cover almost every (rifle) hunting situation in America. 

However I find myself hunting the SAM Houston Natl Forest for pigs a lot and the AR rules in that thick stuff. The AR is lighter has quicker acquisition with a 3X magnification which is all I need in the forest. My 6.8 is plenty of gun for deer and hogs so the AR is mucho perfecto.

I wish I could say I was a chevy or ford man but I love em both!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Pretty much the same way. I shoot a bolt gun for target and hunting deer. But for hogs and tactical training I love an AR. I love to shoot both though.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

National forest and public land hunting I shoot a semi automatic Ruger 44 mag deer stalker with 1x4 shotgun scope...... it's like shooting skeet....

Second choice would be a Marlin 336...

When hunting for longer shots and hunting over long clearings I shoot a bolt action. Tika T3 (in .270) or Rem 700 (in 7 mag).

When specifically sniping predators or hogs I'm all AR in 6.5 Grendel.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

How do you hunt hogs in National Forest? I understand baiting is not allowed. Hogs come out mostly at night and night time hunting is not allowed either. Has the rule changed?


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I prefer to bowhunt but I really like my Ruger American Ranch Rifle in 300blk, with 220gr subs and a can for pigs. Its light weight and compact to carry and using a reflex sight makes for super fast target acquisition. I've got a 308 I shoot subs with that I like to hunt with too so I guess I'm a bolt gun hunter. Things will likely change when I finally finish my 458 socom AR though...


----------



## wpeschel (Jul 14, 2015)

Been using 300blk AR for the past 4 years.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Please stop hunting with subsonic bullets. It is a stunt with a toy at best and most any other bullet is a better ethical choice that should be easy to make. The animals deserve better.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

I usually hunt with a 16" ultramatch AR, that Rainier Arms built for me, with a nightforce compact 2.5-10x32. I shoot a 62 TSX, and that bullet absolutely has no equal. 

I used to hunt with a 22" 223ai with a Brux 8 twist, sending 75 grain swift's at 2950, and it was a beautiful thing too. 

I am building a 22" straight 223 on a Model 7 action and a #3 Brux 8 twist, and 8208 should have 62 tsx's at 2900+, which will smoke anything in Texas inside of 500. 

For long range work, I have my 6.5x47 match gun with nosler 120's, though I dropped a big south texas buck last year at about 150 with 123 SMK's at 2970...that match bullet did work. 

I'm a big believer in the 223 for just about any situation that you might find yourself in Texas, except for really large exotics. Low recoil, cheap to load for, and cheap to pile primers up at the range.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

I shoot both but I've been shooting a new 7.62 x 39 in the AR platform and it holds 1" groups at 200 yards. Going to be my go to gun this year for all hunting.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

mas360 said:


> How do you hunt hogs in National Forest? I understand baiting is not allowed. Hogs come out mostly at night and night time hunting is not allowed either. Has the rule changed?


No baiting allowed and 30 minutes before and after official sunup /sundown are the rules for sure. Makes it a tougher and much more gratifying hunt than sitting in a blind all corned up. But a lot less successful. You have to hunt hard to make it happen usually.

I have seen hogs a couple of times during the day moving and stalked them but mostly I see them the last 30 minutes of legal shooting time when they are on the move. Over the years I have found a few spots where they use the same alleyways/areas to move through at dusk so getting in and setting up beforehand hoping you can get a clear shot is the plan. It gets really dark under that canopy but that is hog hunting and I have no problem taking shots during legal time on any hog while it is almost dark. It may be 3 minutes before legal time is over and almost pitch black out but it is still legal and that is your best hunting time usually. I use an Aimpoint Micro red dot with no magnification usually since all of my shots are typically under 100 yards. Really good optic for low light conditions since I can shoot with both eyes open very easily. The best times are January and February when the green leaves and such are not so thick and your visibility opens up.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

I like both a lot......have 3 AR's (.22, .223, .308) and a lot more bolt guns........I'm just a gun guy....if I had to pick one it would be a bolt gun though.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Nothing but bolt action rifles in this house. The new wave of snazzy lookin' centerfires don't interest me for some reason. 

I like the feel of traditional hardwood when rifle hunting. Matter of fact only one rifle in the house has a composite stock, one of the boy's .243 remmy...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I've always been a bolt guy but the last couple of years the game cams show lots of pigs so I switched to an AR-10. Good for follow up shots if pigs are around and I found I like the collapsible stock when I need to get in an awkward position in the blind.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

capt mullet said:


> No baiting allowed and 30 minutes before and after official sunup /sundown are the rules for sure. Makes it a tougher and much more gratifying hunt than sitting in a blind all corned up. But a lot less successful. You have to hunt hard to make it happen usually.
> 
> I have seen hogs a couple of times during the day moving and stalked them but mostly I see them the last 30 minutes of legal shooting time when they are on the move. Over the years I have found a few spots where they use the same alleyways/areas to move through at dusk so getting in and setting up beforehand hoping you can get a clear shot is the plan. It gets really dark under that canopy but that is hog hunting and I have no problem taking shots during legal time on any hog while it is almost dark. It may be 3 minutes before legal time is over and almost pitch black out but it is still legal and that is your best hunting time usually. I use an Aimpoint Micro red dot with no magnification usually since all of my shots are typically under 100 yards. Really good optic for low light conditions since I can shoot with both eyes open very easily. The best times are January and February when the green leaves and such are not so thick and your visibility opens up.


That is an odd looking AR. The upper and lower is 1 piece?


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

For hunting animals, I am a bolt guy. IMO Im more accurate and efficient with a bolt and more comfortable. I toyed with the black rifles and they serve a purpose but not for me.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

DIHLON said:


> That is an odd looking AR. The upper and lower is 1 piece?


Just an optical illusion. Standard AR lower with geiselle trigger and ARP 6.8 barrel, flashhider and bolt. Probably the grip makes it look different maybe?


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

I carry an AR a lot more now a days than a bolt gun. I am a HOG man now. I have kids to kill the deer. Man I do like shooting the bolt guns. I am on back up duty for My Daughter this year and I am grabbing my bolt action 22-250 for the task. I love to shoot that gun low recoil and shoots good, but My Remington 700 BDL 270 is like an old friend.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

AR platforms are toys for us civilians , nothing more . Great to plink with , but bolts are the standard for hunting situations


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Interesting to me....my fiance and I just had this conversation last night. I hunt w a bolt gun cuz that's what my Dad always had. And that's what my daughter always saw hunting w me. SO she also hunts with a bolt action. My woman on the other hand did not grow up in a hunting family. BUT they were military so she grew up seeing the military style weapons. We talked last night about getting her a new rifle and she wants an AR in 6.5 Grendel. She said the bolt action rifles don't o anything for her. I found that interesting. AR it is for her.....kiddo action I are Bolt action.


----------



## mlw85547 (Nov 2, 2015)

i've only been hunting for the past 4 or 5 years, but i've only ever killed anything with my bolt gun. Like sgrem said, when i decided to get into hunting I looked at what my dad and grandpa used and all they had were bolt guns so that's what I went and bought. 

This year however i am going to give the AR a try. I put me together a 16" 6.5 grendel with a 3x9 and figure it ought to be plenty of rifle for anything I'd need to do in texas. My bolt gun is just a 16" 308 with a 1.5-4x scope, and for the woods of east Texas I think its about perfect for me.

To me the benefits of the AR platform over my bolt action is: 
-quicker follow up shots (like i'd ever have the chance or skill for that); every time that I have shot in a crowd of critters, I have never been able to acquire another target before they ran off into the brush
-and the ease of mounting a light to the rifle for night pig hunting. 

I really hope that Grendel does what people make me believe it will do.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

With shot placement in the vitals that Grendel is plenty for anything in North America (except Brown bear) and any African Plains game at any ethical hunting range. Having shot lots of critters with mine I'm convinced it the most capable low recoil choice on the planet.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

grendel is a good caliber for sure. That was my second choice but I rarely will shoot anything over 150 yards so shorter is 6.8 and longer is 6.5 for sure.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

DCAVA said:


> Nothing but bolt action rifles in this house. The new wave of snazzy lookin' centerfires don't interest me for some reason.
> 
> I like the feel of traditional hardwood when rifle hunting. Matter of fact only one rifle in the house has a composite stock, one of the boy's .243 remmy...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. I just like the look and feel of a deer rifle. AR's are good though for hog bustin, but I've killed a ton of pigs with my model 94, you can lay out some lead pretty fast and not have to find them with a scope when they scoot, got to be pretty close though.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Ruger #1single shot 280 rem.. Don't need but 1 shot...did kill 3 hogs once on 1 shot once..


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Bolt action rifle, a revolver or a bow.

TH


----------



## wpeschel (Jul 14, 2015)

cva34 said:


> Ruger #1single shot 280 rem.. Don't need but 1 shot...did kill 3 hogs once on 1 shot once..


Do you only bring one round with you when you go to the stand?


----------



## WesinTX (Jan 23, 2011)

Both. Why put yourself in one niche when there are great benefits to both that you can enjoy on any given hunt.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

wpeschel said:


> Do you only bring one round with you when you go to the stand?


Prolly fair ?..No I carry 3 don't want to drag or clean more than that..I am primarly a Bow hunter almost 50y worth..Tell my shoulders gave up on me.went back to Guns. now that Crossbows are legal I am heading that way..A bowhunter learns patience and is comfortable with 1 shot..


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*The Deerhunter*

The conversation made me think of this movie, one bullet was all he took. This is probably the only scene they didn't cuss in the whole movie.


----------



## wpeschel (Jul 14, 2015)

cva34 said:


> Prolly fair ?..No I carry 3 don't want to drag or clean more than that..I am primarly a Bow hunter almost 50y worth..Tell my shoulders gave up on me.went back to Guns. now that Crossbows are legal I am heading that way..A bowhunter learns patience and is comfortable with 1 shot..


LOL! I'm just giving ya a hard time. Good luck this year.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I've been hunting 100% the last 4 or 5 years with my AR15. It was more of necessity out of want. I only have a few guns here in Georgia with me, and my AR was one of them. I did just buy a ruger american in 308 at the gun show this past weekend, and it will be going with me majority of the time from now on.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

SHAME on you guys for leaving out the "other" black rifle!

Built this on the 80% receiver...hog hammering little weapon! 

Be handy if the Zombies start to over run the house too!:dance:


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Chase4556 said:


> I've been hunting 100% the last 4 or 5 years with my AR15. It was more of necessity out of want. I only have a few guns here in Georgia with me, and my AR was one of them. I did just buy a ruger american in 308 at the gun show this past weekend, and it will be going with me majority of the time from now on.


I got a chance to use the American this weekend. Mine is the predator model. For $400, I can't be more happy with it. Knocked down 3 deer and 8 pigs with it (managed hunt on base... you shoot anything in season and with a heartbeat). Shooting factory 165gr Fusions it groups about 3/4moa at 100yds, and just handles and shoots great. It's still a $400 rifle... but it is one sweet $400 rifle. My new favorite hunting rifle.


----------

